# I hate my art.



## Elinu (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm typing on my obnoxiously auto-correcting, touch screen phone that I absolutely adore and hate at the same time, so apologies for any bit of short sentence structure or repetition. 

Oh and p.s. It lags, making me want to toss it.

Anyhow, I -hate- my art.

Many pictures sit around me, 50% unfinished, never to be touched again. I remember this time I was offered $50 to finish a painting, and I still walked away from it as if it were a shallow grave no one cared about. (of course though, that was 10 years ago, and I was nothing.more than a.moronic teenager.) Often times I find.myself staring and pointing at artwork I've done, only to feel frustration, wanting to.scream  at it and tell it that it's boring, that it won't be interesting.. And then I place it away like it never existed. Other times I think about art, and I wonder.. What is the point in any of this? Is it momentary satisfaction? Where will that get me?  Sometimes I sit and wonder, maybe if I had artist friends, someone to inspire me, people who think.my art is cool-- maybe then I would draw. I feel like I do it for nothing.  Even im relationships, the people who I dated, if I showed them my work it was well ignored. I suppose hours of work, leading to no.appreciation or admiration does this as well-- who knows.

Its not like I hate drawing, I hate my art, because it seems worth.nothing

Some.of.my art is in my gallery, but only a couple pieces.

I'm not sure what to do about this.mind frame.. How to change it. Im working on a piece right now that has correct anatomy, but its pissing.me off, bc it bores me, so im about to toss it out..


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2012)

This mindset, which I feel like everytime I make a mistake, is fairly widespread amongst artists in my view. The great da vinci was renowned for hardly ever finishing commisions and chaim soutine spent most of his short painful life thinking nobody could adore his images. 
As it's so widespread in a myriad of successful artists perhaps it's not something to remedy as much as it is to harness.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe you're in need of a change of style? Or maybe even re-examine what drove you to do art in the first place. I admit, I do it partly for others (what's the fun in keeping it all to yourself?) but I also do it for the fun of it. Currently in artist's block now so I totally understand the frustration.


----------



## Elinu (Jun 24, 2012)

I spend the days when I draw observing many works, and practicing my style, tweaking it little by little until I'm satisfied.  I spend day figuring out how to make the smallest detail interesting to the viewer, figurings ways to play with lineart and enhance what I draw as visibly pleasing as.possible. I love reaction, and I tend to play with that, along with fiddling with my own.eye candy... I love to even tweak the fur the smallest bit to satisfy.my own pleasures... But iunno.. What got me into continuing drawing was admiration, drawing with friends, etc. I drew for communities, etc. I wish I could find a group of artist friends to draw with again.

And @ fallow- I didnt know that hum..thats kinda cool in a way, but I dont wanna live that life >< 

S orry for any negativity or such, I'm just trying to figure all of this out.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 24, 2012)

A lot of artists don't really like their art or are not happy with it. They just keep trying to improve. Now you can be objective about it, which is healthy, but having a big ego about "loving your art" can be just as bad as hating it.

BTW I know people hate this answer a lot, but you need to fill up your visual library. It means drawing from life. If you aren't looking at, studying things from life every day to fill your head it can make you feel like you're in a rut a lot. 

Also, I don't understand why people have to stick with one piece. You are allowed to make as many studies as you want till you feel you got an idea going. In fact, you should. Otherwise you get pissed off and go halfway through a work and go "well fuck this idea wasn't as great as I thought it would be"


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm sure, if recognition is what you want, that the people who share common interests with you here will provide it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 24, 2012)

I know that feel bro. All too fucking well. T-T
Do you post?


----------



## Elinu (Jun 24, 2012)

Hm maybe I should draw more from life then... Maybe itll help me


----------



## Elinu (Jun 24, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I know that feel bro. All too fucking well. T-T
> Do you post?



Post art? Not much, because I rarely finish art


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 25, 2012)

The fact that you're so hands-on with your artwork and take critical approaches to what you do consistently tells me you're an excellent artist.
Might put in there that I love Colored Pencils =)


----------

